# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  romer ili maxi-cosi 15-36

## Sunseeker

...pozz...
...može pomoć, neznam za koju se odlučiti romer kid plus (ili romer kidfix) ili maxi-cosi rodi XR, pa ako mi netko može preporučiti bila bih zahvalna...
...i da, jasno mi je koliko dijete mora imati kg za tu stolicu, ali nisam uspjela naći koliko mora biti visoko... sada imamo maxi-cosi toby i pojasevi mu nekako stišću ramena prema dolje (nadam se da razumijete na šta mislim) pa mislim da je vrijeme za drugu... 
...možete me i uputiti na temu ako to negdje piše, ja nisam uspjela naći...
...hvala  :D ...

----------


## daddycool

kidfix samo ako imaš ISOFIX u autu jer inače nema smisla i računaj da je skuplja zbog toga od drugih
prednost joj je što ju ne moraš vezati u automobilu dok dijete ne sjedi u njoj, dok sve ostale sjedalice moraju uvijek biti zavezane
što se tiče dileme roemer - maxi cosi, isprobaj i jednu i drugu u autu pa ćeš vidjeti koja bolje stoji i koja je djetetu ugodnija

i da, ukoliko niste prerasli grupu I ostanite u njoj što duže
visina je individualna jer je u biti bitno koliko je dijete visoko od guze do vrha glave i ramena tako da nema univerzalne brojke koja je ista za svu djecu
ako vam je pojas AS u najvišem položaju a još uvijek izlazi ispod visine ramena onda ste ju prerasli po visini i nemate izbora nego preći u sljedeću grupu

----------


## Juroslav

ukoliko pojasevi na tobici klincu nisu barem u visini ramena nego ispod i ima barem 15 kila - vrijeme je za veću AS

istina preporuča se da malci do 18 kila budu u AS grupe I, ali ako ju je prerasao visinom i ima 15 kila - vrijeme je za selidbu

što se tiče konkretnog modela, mora zadovoljavati normu ECE R44/04 i dobro sjedati u auto kojem je namijenjen - znači, klinca u auto i pravac dućan na isprobavanje
ukoliko nema razlike u tome kako sjeda u auto, onda odlučuje subjektivni dojam (koja ti je ljepša)
možda bi moglo prevagnuti (ukoliko nofci nisu problem) ima li AS isofix: mnogi se žale da im ti boosteri s naslonom djeluju jako nesigurno i labavo (što i jesu u odnosu na AS za manju djecu - no oni djeluju na malo drukčijem principu), a boosteri s isofixom ipak djeluju 'čvršće'

----------


## Juroslav

heh, dok ja brbljam s MŽ na telefonu, dady napiše odgovor   :Grin:  

kolega, vidimo se sutra popodne

----------


## daddycool

super  :D

----------


## Sunseeker

...znači, izgleda da nam je definitivno vrijeme za drugu jer su nam pojasevi u najvišem položaju, a izlaze njemu ispod ramena... a kilaža je negdje na granici, ima nekih 15,5 kg...

...imamo u autu isofix, pa sam nekako i mislila da uzmemo stolicu sa tim dodatkom...
...hm, ljepota... pa nekako mi maxi-cosi izgledaju ljepše i udobnije, ali kad nemaju isofix   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...

...samo još jedno pitanjce, što se tiče sigurnosti, da li je stolica šta sigurnija sa tim isofixom ili to samo zbog pomicanja tj. nepomicanja stolice... tj. da li se isplati ta razlika u novcu, skoro duplo skuplje dođe s tim, zar ne?!...

...puno hvaaaaaaaaala na brzim odgovorima  :D ...

----------


## daddycool

što se tiče sigurnosti, ako sjedalica lijepo leži na sjedištu vozila, onda je isto. roditeljima taj ISOFIX daje osjećaj sigurnosti jer se kod njega sjedalica puno manje miče tijekom vožnje. kao što sam već napisao, prednost ISOFIX-a je ta da sjedalicu ne moraš vezati dok dijete nije u njoj a sjedalicu bez ISOFIX-a moraš vezati i u tom slučaju.

adac je što se tiče sigurnosti jednako ocijenio obje romer sjedalice i maxi cosi rodi xr, ali je romer dobio veću ocjenu za održavanje a rodi xr za komfor.

http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...PageID=130822#

----------


## malena beba

mi smo nedavno kupili maxi rodi xr i ja sam prezadovoljna !! 
j. isto ima oko 15-16 kg, mislim da je oko 100 cm visok

----------


## Sunseeker

...puno hvala...
 :D  :D

----------


## Iva M.

Mi smo danas kupili Roemer Kidfix i oduševljeni smo.
Jutros su dobili novu pošiljku Roemerovih AS u Babycentru
tako da smo mogli birati skoro između svih uzoraka, a godina proizvodnje je 07/09. 
Došla nas je 210 EUR, a 35 EUR je DDV.

----------


## Sunseeker

...drago mi je da se netko javio tko je kupio kidfix, ja bih najradije isto nju jer nam auto ima isofix, a opet s druge strane maxi cosi mi je nekako lijepša, a i dosta jeftinija... znači isplati se ta razlika u cijeni?!...

----------


## dolphins

Pogledaj i Cybex solutinxfix isto ima isofix, odlično je ocjenjena a povoljnija od Romerica a bolja od MC-a  :Wink:

----------


## Sunseeker

...hvala, izgleda interesantno, ja nisam druge niti gledala osim ove dvije iz naslova za koje mi se činilo da su najbolje i da ih roditelji najviše preferiraju...
...znaš li nešto više o njoj iz iskustva ili možda netko drugi?!...

----------


## dolphins

Ja imam takvu bez isofixa - kupljena 2 tjedna prije nego je na tržište došao model sa isofixom   :Evil or Very Mad:   ali sjedalica je odlična i po meni bolja od Romera i MC-a naime ja sam sve tri( x2 kom) isprobavala u autu prije kupnje. Moj savjet s obzirom da si u RI, pošalji mail u Baby centar u Ilirsku Bistricu - provjeri da imaju sve tri vrste i odi probati s autom - ne obavezuju te na kupnju a naručit će ti šta god želiš - meni su kažem ti povukli 6 AS da bi ja odabrala 2 kom ili nijednu

----------


## dolphins

No još jedna opaska s obzirom da ti malac ima tek 15,5 kg ja osobno koristila bi 9-36 još godinu , dvije dok god nema 18 kg zato da je što duže vezan u 5 točaka. Veeelika je razlika u sigurnosti. Moji imaju 4g sada i ja ih 95% vremena vozim u Recaru 9-36 a Cybexice su mi u autu od mm-a.  I bit će moji u njima vjerojatno  i do 5 g po kg pa razmisli i o tom segmentu sigurnosti.

----------


## Sunseeker

...hvala, evo našla sam neke komentare i na drugim temama pa tako i tvoje... 
...tako ću onda i morati napraviti, u dućan i isprobati koja bolje stoji i kako mali u kojoj sjedi... (by the way, šta i u Ilirskoj bistrici ima babycentar, mi uvijek idemo u Ljubljanu, pa usput i shopping   :Grin:  )
...znam za kg, ni meni se neda u sljedeću stolicu... ali šta kad mi pojasevi idu ispod ramena (Juroslav je o tome iznad pisao), i isto tako, sada kad smo deblje obučeni uvijek se buni da sam ga previše stisnula i pojasevi mu nekako  stišću ramena prema dolje i uvijek mi se nekako čini da ga nisam dobro stisnula (za razliku od prije kad nije bilo nikakvih problema)... eto, zato mislim da nam je vrijeme za novu...

----------


## dolphins

Tobica vam je OČITO premala ali REcaro 9-36 vam sigurno nije premala. Odi baci oko u TL ( no nemoj se onesvjestiti od cijene - ima i jeftinije  :Wink:  ) ili ako nema možeš se slobodno meni javiti na pp pa dođi isprobati našu da vidiš o čemu pričam - on je po meni još premali za 15-36 ima preko 15 kg ali to je granična kilaža za reakciju pojasa od auta i po meni nedovoljno sigurna a da ne spominjemo da će biti jako sretan što nije više sputan pa će se frljiti, micati pojas, izvlačiti ruku i sve ostalo što mali vragolani rade + to da ako zaspi s obzirom na dob vrlo vjerojatno će se preklopiti na pola kao knjiga pa ćeš se zaprepastiti - to su mane 15-36 za premalu djecu - nisu kg jedino mjerilo za prijelaz tu as.

----------


## dolphins

Da ima u Bistiric Baby centar već više od godinu dana  :Wink:

----------


## Sunseeker

...joooooooooooj... ni meni se neda još iz ove sjedalice... a opet, kao što rekoh, izgleda da je vrijeme za novu... 
...da te pitam, da li i ove veće stolice imaju ležeći položaj ili je to njihovo pomicanje minimalno... koliko sam shvatila, jedino ova cybex ima nekakvo pomicanje naslona da glavica ne pada?...

----------


## dolphins

imaju poožaj za spavanje ali iskreno to je tako minimalno da djetetu od 3 g to ništa ne znači - mislim bolje nego ništa na drugima ali nedovoljno da opušteni mišići trogodišnjaka ne dozvole da se preklope na pola.
Ako financijski možeš uzmi 9-36(dobru) još 2 g pa onda tek 15-36

----------


## Sunseeker

...hm, financijski... još ću razmisliti, isprobati, pa odlučiti...
...hvala ti puuuuuno   :Smile:  ...

----------


## maxi

> ...joooooooooooj... ni meni se neda još iz ove sjedalice... a opet, kao što rekoh, izgleda da je vrijeme za novu...


Lara (5,2 g) sad tek prelazi u veću sjedalicu jer samo što nije teška 18 kg
visoka je oko 108-110 ali joj je Chicco KeyI i sad dobra u visinu

nikud ti se ne žuri!

----------


## Nene2

Molim vas odgovor, curica ima 3 ipo godine i vjerni smo Romeru i isofixu, sad ima 18,5 kg i iako joj ova stolica (do 18kg) još odgovara i po visini, smije li ona zbog prelaza težine ostati u njoj? Hvala

I znate li gdje u ST mogu nabaviti kidfix (TL ga nema, mogu preko Renaulta ali imaju samo crnu

 :/ )

----------


## daddycool

ne bi smjela više biti u grupi I. 
što se Splita tiče nemam pojma. jel imate vi fun4mum ili Kiku ili baby media centar? u zg svi oni imaju i romer.

----------


## Nene2

Hvala na odgovoru! Pitala u Baby Media shopu u ST i nemaju nikakve isofix II grupe :/

----------


## Nene2

Još jedno pitanje- sjeli smo curicu (3ipo god i 18,5kg) u kidfix u dućanu i imam sad velikih dvojbi. Naime, sjedalo uopće nije puno šire od sjedalice u kojoj je sad (9-18 duo plus), čak mi se čini pliće i položaj leđa mi se čini previše uspravan, čak kao da ide malo naprijed (tata se šali da je to zbog guze), ali nekako mi izgleda neudobno... :/  i pitam se može li izdržati sljedećih 18 kg?

Je li maxi-cosi šira, tj. udobnija? Ili da pokušamo s nekom 9-36?

Ima li još neka isofix sjedalica grupe 2?

----------


## spajalica

hmmmmmmm bilo je rijeci da busteri od romera imaju dvije sirine, a da na zalost kidfix se priklonio uzem modelu. daj malo prosurfaj. pa pogledaj o tome.

----------


## princess puffy

> Ima li još neka isofix sjedalica grupe 2?


i mene ovo zanima

----------


## daddycool

Cybex solution x-fix

----------


## Barbi

Budući da imam starije dijete koje je u Romer Kid-u već preko 4 godine a oko sebe imam dosta 7, 8, 9-godišnjaka koji su još uvijek u boosterima s naslonom moram posvjedočiti da svi oni još uvijek sasvim dobro stanu u njih a nisu ni sitni ni mršavi.
Djeca od treće godine nadalje puno više rastu u visinu nego što se šire u predjelu guze i bokova (iako ima naravno iznimki i bucmastije djece) pa ako je dijete dosad bilo u nekom prosjeku kilaže za dob zaista nema razloga za brigu da će prebrzo prerasti širinu boostera.
Ilustracije radi, moj sin visok je 135 cm i ima 28 kg, njegov frend je jednako visok i ima preko 30 kg, bez problema su i u Romer Kid-u i u Maxi Cosi Rodi XP boosteru.

Opet iz osobnog iskustva, uskoro kupujem nove boostere za oboje klinaca (stare su sjedalice stradale u sudaru skupa s autom) i uzet ću obe Romerice jer mi se navlaka pokazala puuuuno izdržljivija u odnosu na Maxi Cosijevu koja se očajno ofucala i viri spužva na nekim mjestima.

----------


## Sunseeker

> Cybex solution x-fix


...jel' može nešto više o ovoj sjedalici, (nešto sam čitala, ali nema baš ljudi s iskustvom) i usporedba s Romerom... koju radije uzeti?!...
...hvala   :Smile:  ...

----------


## Barbi

Suns, što se Cybex solution x-fix tiče, dobila je dobre ocjene na adacovim testovima (mislim iste kao Romer Kidfix).
http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...ePageID=254587

Ostalo, ima je moja frendica kao rezervnu sjedalicu u drugom autu (prva joj je Kidfix) i zadovoljna je.

----------


## daddycool

Ukupnu ocjenu je Kidfix dobila nešto malo bolju ali je X-fix dobila za nijansu bolju ocjenu za sigurnost (kod bočnih sudara, frontalni su dobili jednako). Nažalost ja nemam osobnog iskustva sa Cybex-om, ali koliko sam pohvatao po forumu korisnici su uglavnom zadovoljni

----------


## ivana zg

i ja dvojim između ove dvije sjedalice...jer Romero mi se u I 9-18kg čino plitak, uzak i previše pogurana leđa prema naprijed,mala u nju nije htijela ni u ludilu pa smo kupili Bebe confort, savršeno duboka, kod nogu bočne zaštite visoke i mogu se pomicat, ito tako kod gave..a da ne govorim koliko puno može u ležeći polžaj-savršena za veću djecu...e sad ima nova od MC neka Rodi air http://www.maxi-cosi.com/ot-en/carse...odi-airprotect ...ali ne vidim da je ima kupiti kod nas, i nikako mi nije jasno zašto MC nema isofix na većim sjedalicama...Romero bih uzela samo zbog toga, ali već sam unaprijed skeptična prema udobnosti te sjedalica bar kad je u pitanju moje djete.....najbitnija mi je sigurnost sjedalice tj. da je dobro prošla na testovima,ali i da se ne miče u vožnji, znam kako nam je bilo bez isofixa u 0-9kg-muka,i muka ..i šta sad jedna nam paše po visini, dubini, udobnošću, druga jer ima iseo fix?   Dal da rađe kupim onu od 9-36kg i ako mi mala ima već 18kg?

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.tintilinic.hr/hr/katalog/...alo__stone-518    je li to ova sjedalica o kojoj pričate?

zašto je toliko jeftinija od Romera ako ima bolje ocjene sigurnosti?

----------


## Anemona

Uskoro trebam još jednu AS za drugi auto. Prva je Kidfix, a drugu bih po mogućnosti jeftiniju.

Zanima me:
- odnos cijene i kvalitete
- prednosti/nedostaci pojedinih AS
- širina/visina AS (ne u cm, nego prema osobnom dojmu kako se vama čini prikladna ili ne za deblju/tanju djecu)
- udobnost
- položaj za spavanje, barem minimalni (ima/nema)
- ...

Za Roemer kidfix mogu reči da me razočaralo što se u principu ne može nagnuti, nego samo malo, i to ako se ne koristi isofix.

Isto tako kao boljka cijele grupe meni je taj nekakav okomit položaj sjedenja djeteta. Ne znam kako da objasnim, ali u grupi I su noge djeteta kao malo podignute u zrak, a guzica više "upadne" u AS. To nekako umanjuje mogućnost da dijete "migolji" po AS, nego je stalno u pravom položaju. 

Ovo sam kopirala s jedne druge teme, a nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## ivana zg

http://cybex-online.com/site/us/cars...tionx-fix.html da uzmem ovu ili
http://www.maxi-cosi.com/ot-en/customcontent/1712

pogledajte filmiće

----------


## daddycool

> http://www.tintilinic.hr/hr/katalog/...alo__stone-518    je li to ova sjedalica o kojoj pričate?
> 
> zašto je toliko jeftinija od Romera ako ima bolje ocjene sigurnosti?


koliko vidim po cijenama u baby centru, jeftinija je nekih 10%. mislim da je normalno da svaki proizvođač stavlja cijenu za koju misli da je prikladna. nije sad da je razlika duplo.

ivana zg, ISOFIX kod sjedalica grupe II/III nema utjecaja na sigurnost djeteta jer funkciju zaustavljanja djeteta i sjedalice kod sudara mora odraditi pojas vozila. svrha ISOFIX-a kod tih sjedalica je samo ta da kad dijete nije u sjedalici ne moraš pojasom vezati praznu sjedalicu dok kod drugih sjedalica to moraš učiniti kako ona ne bi letila po autu prilikom sudara i ozlijedila putnike. BeSafe ima za to neki drugi princip ako se ne varam, ali sa istom svrhom.

----------


## daddycool

> Uskoro trebam još jednu AS za drugi auto. Prva je Kidfix, a drugu bih po mogućnosti jeftiniju.
> 
> Zanima me:
> - odnos cijene i kvalitete
> - prednosti/nedostaci pojedinih AS
> - širina/visina AS (ne u cm, nego prema osobnom dojmu kako se vama čini prikladna ili ne za deblju/tanju djecu)
> - udobnost
> - položaj za spavanje, barem minimalni (ima/nema)
> - ...
> ...


preopsežno ti je pitanje pa misliš da nećeš niti sada dobiti potpuni odgovor  :Smile: 

osobno mi se čini da je recimo BeSafe booster tako napravljen da u njega stane šire dijete nego u Romerov, ali najbolje je otići u dućan i isprobati.

----------


## Nika

Kako i ja kupujem novu as, mislila sam da imam više vremena no jučer klinac stao na vagu i 17,5 kg  :Shock: , pa eto me ovdje.

Stariji ima romer kid bez fixa, isofix mi nije toliko važna stavka jer booster dobro "leži" u zavojima.

Ono što mislim da je važno za napomenuti kod naginjanja te grupe autosjedalica je da u uputama proizvođača piše, ukoliko koristite mogućnost da sjedalica bude u tom nagnutom položaju morate biti svjesni kako joj se smanjuje i njezina safety. 
Kod romerice koju imam je to tako jer se ono koljeno izbaci i tada autosjedalica nije vise cijelim "leđima" naslonjena na naslon sjedala u vozilu.

Zadovoljna sam jako romerom no kada sam vidjela novu maxi cosijevu air protect, zaljubila se u nju, ne zbog izgleda da se razumijemo. :Smile:

----------


## Nika

Anemona, svakako otiđi u trgovinu i stavi djete u as, vidjet će ne migolji se u svakoj...

----------


## Nika

Ivana, lakše će ti biti kada vidiš autosjedalicu kako stoji u autu i kako paše djetetu.
Isofix te zaista ne bi trebao previše brinuti jer nema neku ulogu u sigurnosti.
AS od 9-36 kg nikako nije rješenje za djecu koja su preko 18 kg, jer su to kombinirane sjedalice koje zbog toga što su predviđene za više grupa ne mogu biti jednako "dobre" (češće nose lošije ocjene na testovima).

----------


## ivana zg

meni je isofix jako važan zbog montaže, imamo 2 auta, pošto sam do sad imala sjedalice i s isofixom i bez, pokazalo se ne da je samo montaža lakša s isofiksom  bar iz mog iskustva paše u bilo koji auto, ali kad se veže pojasevima e onda je stvar u tome, da su sjedala auta različita a montaža katastrofa- i ako ne tvrdim da je isofix sigurniji, čak je možda montaža s pojasevima sigurnija

----------


## Juroslav

> meni je isofix jako važan zbog montaže, imamo 2 auta, pošto sam do sad imala sjedalice i s isofixom i bez, pokazalo se ne da je samo montaža lakša s isofiksom  bar iz mog iskustva paše u bilo koji auto, ali kad se veže pojasevima e onda je stvar u tome, da su sjedala auta različita a montaža katastrofa- i ako ne tvrdim da je isofix sigurniji, čak je možda montaža s pojasevima sigurnija


Ivana, isofix ti je bio bitan do sada

sad, kad prelazite u AS grupe II-III, isofix više ne igra nikakvu ulogu niti kod sigurnosti niti kod montaže
vidi kaj ti je dadycool odgovoril na prethodnoj stranici

----------


## Nika

Kod tih boostera nema montaže, autosjedalica se samo stavi, dijete sjedne u nju i onda se veže pojasom automobila.

----------


## Anemona

Da onda smanjim uvjete.
Koje su ok AS prema vasim iskustvima, a da su jeftinije od Kidfixa?

Prije konacne kupnje cu pogledati testove i isprobati AS, ali moram imati neke smjernice koje otprilike AS da isprobam.

Da li smijem otvoriti novu temu u stilu, koju imate AS grupe II i koje su prednosti i nedostaci, prema vasem iskustvu?

----------


## jurisnik

> http://cybex-online.com/site/us/cars...tionx-fix.html da uzmem ovu ili
> http://www.maxi-cosi.com/ot-en/customcontent/1712
> 
> pogledajte filmiće


Za koju si se odlučila?

----------


## daddycool

> Da li smijem otvoriti novu temu u stilu, koju imate AS grupe II i koje su prednosti i nedostaci, prema vasem iskustvu?


Smiješ naravno

----------


## ivana zg

> Kod tih boostera nema montaže, autosjedalica se samo stavi, dijete sjedne u nju i onda se veže pojasom automobila.


 
ček ček, šta onda pojas automobila u slučaju kočenja ne mora držati duplu težinu i sjedalicu i djete? Ako isofix drži sjedalicu, onda pojas samo "drži" djetetovu kilažu ili?

----------


## Juroslav

> ček ček, šta onda pojas automobila u slučaju kočenja ne mora držati duplu težinu i sjedalicu i djete? Ako isofix drži sjedalicu, onda pojas samo "drži" djetetovu kilažu ili?


Ivana, pojas auta je za to i dizajniran
kaj misliš kak drži, recimo, mene od 100 kila žive vage ako ne bi mogao držati dijete i AS?

----------


## ms. ivy

> Da onda smanjim uvjete.
> Koje su ok AS prema vasim iskustvima, a da su jeftinije od Kidfixa?
> 
> Prije konacne kupnje cu pogledati testove i isprobati AS, ali moram imati neke smjernice koje otprilike AS da isprobam.
> 
> Da li smijem otvoriti novu temu u stilu, koju imate AS grupe II i koje su prednosti i nedostaci, prema vasem iskustvu?


običan kid, bez isofixa.

----------


## ivana zg

Juroslave nije isto držati čovjeka i neživu stvar punu plastike i željeza itd...nedaj bože u slučaju sudara npr. udariš glavom u sjedalo ispred sebe i još te sjedalica lupi iza jer nju drži isti pjas, a ne npr. isofix?

nisam se još odlučila, imala sam rođendan  :Wink: , pa mama renovira kuću i stalno s njom nešto kupujem...ond se spremam idući tjedan čim malu pokupim iz vrtića...a baš smo Nika na P.P. zaključila da je bitna širina sjedalice jer su neke preširoke i ne može se djete zavezati tj. "uštekati" pa ona misli da je zbog toga bolje bit bez isofixa jer možeš malo pomaknuti sjedalicu...a ja mislim da to znači da opet sjedalica ne može pasati u više auta...u nekom taj dio za uštekavanje mora biti malo ispod sjedalice ili to nije dozvoljeno?

Ja definitivno uzimam Cybex solutin x fix ako se pokaže mojoj maloj udobna i ako će moći u auto...jer dodatna sigurnost s isofixom nije za zanemariti...

----------


## ivana zg

> Quote:
> *Autosjedalica* kaže:  
> _Nisam fizičar, a ni pravnik, ali koliko se sjećam, zapravo je kinetička energija jednaka umnošku mase i polovice kvadrata brzine: E=m*v^2/2 
> 
> Ono o čemu se gore radi su sile. F=ma
> 
> Ubrzanje, a, je promjena brzine u jedinici vremena, pa je sila, F, linearno ovisna o brzini. Dakle, za v1=64 km/h i v2=32 km/h vrijedi da je F1=m*64 a F2=m*32 [kgkmh^-2]. Ako pretpostavimo da je brzina duplo veća (a masa jednaka), i sila će biti duplo veća, zar ne? Možda sam u krivu, voljela bih da mi ti bolje pojasniš._
> 
> Točno, dijeli se sa 2, ali ostaju razmjeri isti. Udvostučenje brzine učetverostručuje silu (zapravo energiju koja se mora apsorbirati). Zato dva objekta iste mase koja se kreću sa 32kmh imaju zajedno pola energije ko jedan koji se kreće sa 64kmh.
> ...


evo s jednog foruma...za koji bih molila da ih posjete neki ovdje koji su stručnjaci za AS, jer vidim da puno ljudi koji ne čitaju RODU njih prati, pa bi bilo lijepo, da "spasite" još koji život, jer kad tamo čitam neke stare postove http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=204093&page=5  ne mogu vjerovati koliko je ljudi još uvijek needucirano po pitanju AS http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=204093&page=6  ?
http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=204093&page=211

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslave nije isto držati čovjeka i neživu stvar punu plastike i željeza itd...nedaj bože u slučaju sudara npr. udariš glavom u sjedalo ispred sebe i još te sjedalica lupi iza jer nju drži isti pjas, a ne npr. isofix?


kod ispravnog pojasa ne smije se dogoditi da lupiš glavom u naslon sjedala ispred
probaj rukoama uhvatiti pojas auta i naglo ga povući: zakoči se odmah

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqirq37EhoQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUsEHswEt7k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78WGt...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67UB6...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrl6D...eature=related  ovaj je vjerovatno bez isofixa ili..?

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toXBB...eature=related  jel ovo konbinirana ili??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpqNhDPn6n8&NR=1

----------


## ivana zg

išla jučer gledati malo bez male...Romero mi je naprvi poket fakat veća od Maxsi cosia...i u širinu (gdje guza ide) i u visinu

----------


## ivana zg

> Ivana, pojas auta je za to i dizajniran
> kaj misliš kak drži, recimo, mene od 100 kila žive vage ako ne bi mogao držati dijete i AS?


da ali ne drži i sjedalo na kojem ti sjediš, drži samo tebe...meni su ove sjedalice i njihova upotrebljivost upitne...zašto je djete uopće u njima ako se veže pojasem od auta..da bude višlje i da ga je lakše zavezati?   Meni je to isto kao da je sjednem u auto , djete sjednem na sebe i oboje zavežem pojasom, nije li?

----------


## Mama Martina

Mi imamo Roemer Kidfix već godinu dana i jako smo zadovoljni. Mislim da isofix nije izmišljen bez razloga. AS je fiksna kao i sjedalo u autu. Isplati se novaca. Imamo i Maxi Cosi Priorifix 9-18 kg i s njom smo isto jako zadovoljni. 
Ali imam pitanje, po novom Zakonu do kada djeca trebaju sjediti u sjedalici? Ne pitam zbog Zakona, nego zbog njene sigurnosti. Što se mene tiće, ja bi da su mi djeca što duže u sjedalicama. Nisam ih niti minute vozila bez sjedalice.

----------


## Lutonjica

Članak 163. 
(1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa.
(2) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 1. ovoga članka, sigurnosni pojas ne moraju koristiti osobe koje imaju uvjerenje da iz zdravstvenih razloga ne mogu koristiti pojas.
(3) Ministar nadležan za zdravstvo propisat će postupak, uvjete i način izdavanja uvjerenja iz stavka 2. ovoga članka.
(4) *Vozač motornog vozila može prevoziti dijete mlađe od 5 godina samo na stražnjim sjedalima i to u posebnoj sigurnosnoj sjedalici, koja je za vozilo pričvršćena sigurnosnim pojasom vozila ili posebnim kopčama u vozilu.*
(5) *Vozač motornog vozila može prevoziti dijete starije od 5, a mlađe od 12 godina samo na stražnjim sjedalima, a dijete mora sjediti na posebnom postolju prilagođenom njegovoj visini tako da se može vezati sigurnosnim pojasom na tri točke vezivanja. Ako se dijete veže sigurnosnim pojasom na dvije točke vezivanja nije potrebno koristiti posebno postolje za sjedenje.*
(6) Vozač motornog vozila može prevoziti dijete do dvije godine starosti na prednjem sjedalu vozila ako vozilo nema suvozački zračni jastuk ili ako je suvozački zračni jastuk isključen i ako se dijete prevozi u sigurnosnoj sjedalici postavljenoj suprotno od pravca vožnje koja je pričvršćena za vozilo pomoću sigurnosnog pojasa na tri točke vezivanja ili posebnim kopčama u vozilu.
(7) Dijete u posebnoj sjedalici u vozilu mora biti vezano.
(8 ) Novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba ako postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka. 


*dakle zapravo do 12 godine.*

----------


## daddycool

> da ali ne drži i sjedalo na kojem ti sjediš, drži samo tebe...meni su ove sjedalice i njihova upotrebljivost upitne...zašto je djete uopće u njima ako se veže pojasem od auta..da bude višlje i da ga je lakše zavezati?   Meni je to isto kao da je sjednem u auto , djete sjednem na sebe i oboje zavežem pojasom, nije li?


da bi pojas išao po ispravnoj putanji a ne preko vrata i trbuha. također boosteri s naslonom pružaju dodatnu bočnu zaštitu.
apsolutno nije isto, sjedalica ima desetak kila i zajedno sa djetetom nekih 30 do 40 kila, odrasla osoba uglavnom ima više od 60 kila. sad si zamisli što se događa sa djetetom koje s jedne strane zadržava pojas a sa druge ju prilikom sudara pritišće sila od jedne cca. jedne tone.




> Mi imamo Roemer Kidfix već godinu dana i jako smo zadovoljni. Mislim da isofix nije izmišljen bez razloga. AS je fiksna kao i sjedalo u autu. Isplati se novaca. Imamo i Maxi Cosi Priorifix 9-18 kg i s njom smo isto jako zadovoljni. 
> Ali imam pitanje, po novom Zakonu do kada djeca trebaju sjediti u sjedalici? Ne pitam zbog Zakona, nego zbog njene sigurnosti. Što se mene tiće, ja bi da su mi djeca što duže u sjedalicama. Nisam ih niti minute vozila bez sjedalice.


do 12. godine života

----------


## ivana zg

naravno sve je meni to jasno ali nije mi jasno zašto se sjedalica te kategorije ne mora fiksirati...to mi je bezveze...ja kupijem s isofixom 100%..jel mi ovo nema smisla...

inače gledala sam na netu cijene u Brežicama i za onu Cybex x-fix od 15-36 kg cijena je 170 EUR ali piše da je ta proizvodnje 2011g? ima i neke drukačije oznake dok je ova činimi se kakava je i u Tintiliniću na akciji 900 kuna ( a u Tintiliniću je 1400kn), ali ne piše koja je godina proizvodnje...e sad cijena je ista i u Sloveniji i HR ako gledamo ovu sjedalicu od 180 EU ne isplati se ići u Sloveniju, ali ta je sjedalica novije proizvodnje...e sad mene zanima da li je ta sjedalica novije proizvodnje nova samo po dizajinu presvlake pa je skuplja ili je tu još nešto drugčije i je li testirana

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222443 to je kao nova
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=207310 vidim da se naranđasta prodala :Sad:

----------


## Tattoo

Malo podižem temu. Upravo smo u fazi kupovanja jedne od ovakvih sjedalica, ali za dedin auto. U našem autu imamo MC Toby s kojom smo prezadovoljni i u koju još uvijek stane. Sad ima nekih 16kg. Ali treba nam nešto za dedin auto, dakle za povremenu, uglavnom kratku vožnju. S obzirom na to da će to ipak trajati nekoliko godina, uzeli bi neku srednju cjenovnu kategoriju. Gledala sam MC Rodi XP2 koja je 1000kn, ima neka Peg Perego ali nisam zapamtila model s isofixom nešto malo iznad 1000kn za gotovinu. A u Baby centru ima Römer Kid za 899,99 na akciji i Cybex solution x za 824,99 (ove zadnje dvije nisam vidla uživo, nismo isprobali). MM je nekako zapeo za Peg Perego, a i ta cijena za isofix je super povoljna. Ima li netko tu sjedalicu? Tako mi je teško odlučiti. Rado bi ja to i isprobala u autu, ali kad tako nešto spomenem u dućanu obično me gledaju kao luđakinju. Ima li koji "friendly" dućan s prodavačima kojima nije problem pokazati montažu sjedalice u auto (mislim na ZG)?

----------


## princess puffy

> Članak 163. 
> (1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa.
> (2) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 1. ovoga članka, sigurnosni pojas ne moraju koristiti osobe koje imaju uvjerenje da iz zdravstvenih razloga ne mogu koristiti pojas.
> (3) Ministar nadležan za zdravstvo propisat će postupak, uvjete i način izdavanja uvjerenja iz stavka 2. ovoga članka.
> (4) *Vozač motornog vozila može prevoziti dijete mlađe od 5 godina samo na stražnjim sjedalima i to u posebnoj sigurnosnoj sjedalici, koja je za vozilo pričvršćena sigurnosnim pojasom vozila ili posebnim kopčama u vozilu.*
> (5) *Vozač motornog vozila može prevoziti dijete starije od 5, a mlađe od 12 godina samo na stražnjim sjedalima, a dijete mora sjediti na posebnom postolju prilagođenom njegovoj visini tako da se može vezati sigurnosnim pojasom na tri točke vezivanja. Ako se dijete veže sigurnosnim pojasom na dvije točke vezivanja nije potrebno koristiti posebno postolje za sjedenje.*
> (6) Vozač motornog vozila može prevoziti dijete do dvije godine starosti na prednjem sjedalu vozila ako vozilo nema suvozački zračni jastuk ili ako je suvozački zračni jastuk isključen i ako se dijete prevozi u sigurnosnoj sjedalici postavljenoj suprotno od pravca vožnje koja je pričvršćena za vozilo pomoću sigurnosnog pojasa na tri točke vezivanja ili posebnim kopčama u vozilu.
> (7) Dijete u posebnoj sjedalici u vozilu mora biti vezano.
> (8 ) Novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba ako postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka. 
> ...



moja ima 6 godina i 35 kg, Romerica s isofixom se potpuno raspala, nažalost
što mi preporučujete da kupim
tnx na info

----------


## daddycool

> Malo podižem temu. Upravo smo u fazi kupovanja jedne od ovakvih sjedalica, ali za dedin auto. U našem autu imamo MC Toby s kojom smo prezadovoljni i u koju još uvijek stane. Sad ima nekih 16kg. Ali treba nam nešto za dedin auto, dakle za povremenu, uglavnom kratku vožnju. S obzirom na to da će to ipak trajati nekoliko godina, uzeli bi neku srednju cjenovnu kategoriju. Gledala sam MC Rodi XP2 koja je 1000kn, ima neka Peg Perego ali nisam zapamtila model s isofixom nešto malo iznad 1000kn za gotovinu. A u Baby centru ima Römer Kid za 899,99 na akciji i Cybex solution x za 824,99 (ove zadnje dvije nisam vidla uživo, nismo isprobali). MM je nekako zapeo za Peg Perego, a i ta cijena za isofix je super povoljna. Ima li netko tu sjedalicu? Tako mi je teško odlučiti. Rado bi ja to i isprobala u autu, ali kad tako nešto spomenem u dućanu obično me gledaju kao luđakinju. Ima li koji "friendly" dućan s prodavačima kojima nije problem pokazati montažu sjedalice u auto (mislim na ZG)?


ne znam kako je kod drugih, ali osobno sam "izgnjavio" gospođu u baby centru u CCone west i bila je jako ljubazna i nosili smo hrpu sjedalica isprobati u auto. samo je bitno parkirati unutra tako da se kolicima može jednostavno sjedalica dovesti do auta.

----------


## princess puffy

> moja ima 6 godina i 35 kg, Romerica s isofixom se potpuno raspala, nažalost
> što mi preporučujete da kupim
> tnx na info



nitko ne zna ili na krivom mjestu pitam?

----------


## Smokvica.

Teoretski moze ici u samo booster mada se preporuca booster s naslonom. Izbor je velik, ovisi koliko  para možes potrošit.
Ako ces je koristit i za drugo dijete, ja bi definitivno uzela novu..
danas sam vidjela uživo od pegperega sa isofixom, super izgleda  :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

I mi smo u kupovini sjedalice ove grupe.
Odlučili smo se za MC RodiFix jer jedina (barem koliko sam vidjela) imama nekakav "položaj za spavanje".
Popodne ju idemo isprobati u autu.

----------


## martinaP

> nitko ne zna ili na krivom mjestu pitam?


Moji oboje imaju Rodi XP (iako bi sin mogao samo u buster). Super mi je jer mi se čini šira u sjedalu od ostalih (recimo u Romer Kidfix sin ne stane, preusko mu je ). U toj kategoriji ja osobno ne bih davala novce za isofix, s obzirom da ne igra značajnu ulogu u sigurnosti.

Sami buster mi je ok za kraće relacije, na dulje mu je neudobno bez naslona.

----------


## Maruška

> U toj kategoriji ja osobno ne bih davala novce za isofix, s obzirom da ne igra značajnu ulogu u sigurnosti.


Ovako i ja razmišljam.
Samo, ako će ova RodiFix ponuditi značajno bolji položaj za spavanje, mislim da se isplati par stotina kuna više.

----------


## Smokvica.

isofix bi uzela ne zbog sigurnosti nego komoda.. sad vidim da mi fali jer se rijetko sjetimo zakopčati praznu sjedalicu.. i onda se voziš sa projektilom u autu..
ako cu tu sjedalicu gooodinama koristi, tih par stotina više se po meni isplati dat u startu.
Bas me zanima koliko ljudi svaki put kad izvadi dijete zaveže opet sjedalicu. .  :Undecided:

----------


## princess puffy

cure, hvala puno na info

----------


## Maruška

Feedback: Ana je jučer spavala u MC Rodifix i kaže MM da joj glava uopće nije padala, da sasvim lijepo 'leži' u njoj. 
Javim se još jednom kad i ja to posvjedočim.  :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

imam jedno pitanje u vezi Maxi Cosi Rodi XP:

kako se ona zapravo pričvrsti za sjedalo automobila kad je dijete veće, odnosno
kad se naslon treba podići na visinu na kojoj ga više nije moguće zaglaviti za onaj naslon za 
glavu iznad sjedala automobila?

Ako se naslon za glavu makne (a mora se maknuti jer na toj visini on više ne može biti pričvršćen
za sjedalo) onda se sjedalica više ne može zahaklati onim nastavkom na gumi koji je pričvšćen za naslon
sjedalice. Ako se ne makne i ostavi na visini nižoj od vrha sjedalice, onda sjedalica nije skroz prislonjena 
na sjedalo i dosta pleše po autu. 

Nadam se da kužite šta hoću pitati?

----------


## Maruška

Sjedalica se "pričvršćuje" pojasom od vozila.

----------


## krojachica

> Sjedalica se "pričvršćuje" pojasom od vozila.


možeš li mi molim te pojasniti:
da li makneš van naslon za glavu od sjedišta automobila (onaj za kojeg je sjedalica bila zahaklana
prije nego je dijete izraslo i sada mu treba podići naslon) ili ona ostaje u autu?

----------


## martinaP

Ja ne kuzim sto ti znaci zahaklano, ali sjedalica se nikako ne pricvrscuje za naslon sica, ni prije ni poslije podizanja naslona sjedalice.  Naslon za glavu od sica mi nismo micali, samo stavis AS na sic i pazis da ju vezes pojasom i kad dijete nije u njoj.

----------


## Maruška

> možeš li mi molim te pojasniti:
> da li makneš van naslon za glavu od sjedišta automobila (onaj za kojeg je sjedalica bila zahaklana
> prije nego je dijete izraslo i sada mu treba podići naslon) ili ona ostaje u autu?


Ako naslon (za glavu od sjedišta automobila) smeta da "leđa" sjedalice lijepo legnu na sjedište/naslon za leđa automobila - onda ga treba maknuti. U suprotnom, može ostati.

----------


## Maruška

Ovo "zahaklano" koje spominješ - to je specifično za MC Rodi XR. Većina sjedalica "to" nema. "To" služi samo da je sjedalica pričvršćena za vozilo dok dijete nije u njoj i nema nikakvu sigurnosnu funkciju.
Ubuduće, kad dijete nije u sjedalici, sjedalicu trebaš praznu vezati (da ne "pleše" po autu).

----------


## martinaP

> Ovo "zahaklano" koje spominješ - to je specifično za MC Rodi XR. Većina sjedalica "to" nema. "To" služi samo da je sjedalica pričvršćena za vozilo dok dijete nije u njoj i nema nikakvu sigurnosnu funkciju.
> Ubuduće, kad dijete nije u sjedalici, sjedalicu trebaš praznu vezati (da ne "pleše" po autu).


Imam 2 Rodija (XP i XP2) i do sad nisam ni skužila da "to" postoji. Mislim, vidila sam "to", ali mi nije palo na pamet da nečemu i služi  :Embarassed: .

----------


## Maruška

:Smile:

----------


## krojachica

> Ovo "zahaklano" koje spominješ - to je specifično za MC Rodi XR. Većina sjedalica "to" nema. "To" služi samo da je sjedalica pričvršćena za vozilo dok dijete nije u njoj i nema nikakvu sigurnosnu funkciju.
> Ubuduće, kad dijete nije u sjedalici, sjedalicu trebaš praznu vezati (da ne "pleše" po autu).


ma mene muči to što sjedalica "pleše" po autu kad je djete u njoj, a ne kad je prazna.

posebno kod velikih lukova na raskršćima, npr. križanje autoputa, petlja -  klinci se baš neugodno nagnu na onu
stranu na koju skrečemo pa mi se jako žale.
zato mi je bio spas kad su bili manji i gornji rub sjedalice se je taman dao učvrstiti ispod naslona za glavu i oni su se osjećali
pričvrčeno za sjedalicu i auto.

----------


## daddycool

tu ti nema pomoći
zato je preporučljivo isprobati kako sjedalica leži na sjedalu prije nego se kupi

----------


## Maruška

Jel možda problem u naslonima za glavu od auta? Možeš li ih skinuti?

----------

